# How to get a title to a boat that doesnt have one



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Pretty much the title sums it up. how to get a title to a boat that doesnt have one? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*boat title*

Has it ever been titled? if so, was it here in Texas? If you don't have the registration numbers on the hull, look for the hull ID. It is usually stamped on the transom on the starboard side. Contact Tx Parks and Wildlife and give them that id number and they can research. If it was titled in Texas before, they will be able to tell who the last owner was. you can contact that person and ask them if they have a title on hand. If that person does not, then he will have to apply for a duplicate and then the title will be able to be transferred. It will take a little time and sometimes it will lead to dead ends so whatever it is you may be looking at buying, wait until you are sure you can title it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I bought a boat from a guy that did not have the title. I completely rebuilt it thinking I could file for a title. Boy was I wrong. I had to run the HIN through parks and wildlife and track down the owner and he gladly signed the the title over to me.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

the guy is dead and the family member is selling it would the family member still be able to sign it over?


----------



## Fisher Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

I had the same thing happen with a car and they let the wife sign it over with a copy of the death certificate.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

A guy here at work went through the same deal. He could not find anyone to sign the title over, and ended up with a bonded title. He had to purchase a bond to insure the boat and I believe that is refunded after a couple of years.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

wmrcer said:


> the guy is dead and the family member is selling it would the family member still be able to sign it over?


Was this the boat for sale on Craigs list?


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Its a nightmare. make sure you talk with tpw before you buy it. I had one that i turned into my vent-a-hood for my outdoor kitchen because they wouldnt give me a title for the boat. very hard.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Law said:


> Was this the boat for sale on Craigs list?


yeah


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I've found the best way to handle this is to have the previous title holder sign a TPWD affadavit and I pay for the notary fee and for their time. That way you can file for a lost title or do a transfer without involving the former boat owner.


----------

